#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Egyptian methods of Tea Leaf Reading

## MILOmassacre

How to see your future and get answers for your most burning questions using the Egyptian methods of Tea Leaf Reading

Tea leaf reading is the one ritual of divining the hidden factors of a situation, or looking into the possible future of a person by reading the leaf configuration left at the bottom of a tea-cup... (after you had finished drinking...)

The Most Simple Magick Correspondences To
See What Your Future Holds

Principles and correspondences:

4 Leaf Clover - good luck
Angels - guardians of hope and wonder
Celtic Knot - long life, eternity Peace Sign
Cross - redemption, salvation
Heart - love, fondness
Kokopelli - fertility, joy, music
Star of David - union, heart, and love
Yin & Yang - balance, harmony

Alligator - aggression, survival, adaptability
Ant- team player, worker
Armadillo - active, nocturnal, protection
Bat - guardian of the night, cleaner
Bear - power, adaptability
Bear Paw - strength, mobility
Beaver - builder, gather
Bobcat - fierce, loner intensity
Brontosaurus - harmless giant
Buffalo - sacredness, life builder
Buffalo Skull - sacredness, reverence for life
Bull - strength, warning

Butterfly - metamorphosis, carefree, transformer
Camel - weary, enduring
Cat - independence, grace, healing
Cougar - leadership, courage
Cow - patience, stoicism
Coyote - prankster, insight, playful
Crane - solitude, independence
Deer - love, gentleness, kindness
Dog - loyalty, protection
Dolphin - kindness, play, bridge man to ocean
Dove-love, peace, gentleness
Dragon - wisdom, nobility

Dragonfly - flighty, carefree
Eagle - divine spirit, connection to creator
Elephant - long life, self-preservation
Elk - strength, agility, freedom
Fox - cunning, provider, intelligence
Frog - connection with water element
Giraffe - watchfulness, mobility
Goat - stubborn, omnivorous
Goose - faithful, communicative, traveler

Gorilla - brute strength, adaptability
Grizzly Bear - hunter, nature's pharmacist
Hawk - messenger, stopper of time
Hippo - linking water and earth, survival
Hopi Hand - life, creative, healing
Horse - stamina, mobility, strength
Hummingbird - messenger, stopper of time
Kangaroo - feisty, fun loving
Lion - power, strength, respect
Lizard - conservation, agility
Loon - solitude, song, romance

Manatee - peaceable, unassuming
Mastodon - lumbering giant
Monkey - playfulness, agility
Moose - headstrong, unstoppable, longevity
Mouse - timid, secretive, and sneaky
Orca - focus, power
Ostrich - fickle, fast moving
Otter - laughter, curiosity, truth, patience
Owl - wisdom, perseverance
Panda - playful, kindness
Pegasus - carrier of lightning
Pelican - ever watchful, grace

Penguin - playful, loving
Pheasant - confidence, attraction, perseverance
Pig - intelligence, hunger
Polar Bear - fearlessness, power
Pterodactyl - wing finger
Quail - sacred spiral, ceremonial, Holy
Rabbit - alertness, resourceful
Raccoon - bandit, shy, determination
Ram - new beginning, teacher, hoarder
Raptor - speedy thief
Raven - trickster, mischievous

Rhino - durability, strength
Road Runner - speed, agility, cleverness
Salmon - instinct, persistence, determination
Scorpion - defense, self-protection
Seahorse - confidence, grace
Shark - hunter, survival
Skunk - wary, conspicuous, and intense
Snake - shrewdness, transformation


Spider - creative, pattern of life
Squirrel - trusting, innocence
Steer Skull - silent testimony
Stegosaurus - the covered lizard
Swan - grace, balance, festive
Thunderbird - caller of rain
Turkey - smart, elusive
Turtle - self - contained creative source
Unicorn - redemption, salvation


Water Buffalo - great strength, hard working
Whale - wisdom, power, cleanser
Wolf - loyalty, success, perseverance
Wolf Paw - freedom, success, guidance
Zebra - family-oriented, alert
Zuni Bear - good health

----------


## Dreamer.

This is cool I'm gona try this, and try not to accidently consume the leaves while drinking...

----------


## MILOmassacre

Thank you. That is nice Mrs. Peel. What did you mean about swearing by it anyway? I do not understand :Shy: 

Thank you Dreamer. I hope it is useful. You just need to see the bottom of the cup :Smile:

----------

